# Congrat's In Order



## tomahawk6 (25 Apr 2007)

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/newsroom/news_e.asp?cat=114&id=3015



> Maj Maisonneuve and Maj Jeremy Reynolds are the first Canadian Air Force pilots certified on the C-17 Globemaster III.





> Maj Reynolds says it felt good to be back in the C-17, an aircraft he admits he's become quite attached to. "I feel like we have a lot personally invested in this aircraft," he explains. In fact, even though the course was a re-qualification, he can't think of a down-side.
> 
> 
> In all, six more pilots will be certified this year. And when the aircraft is delivered in August, he says, they've been given a goal: an operational mission five days after delivery. He's cautiously optimistic: "I believe we can do it."


----------



## Elwood (25 Apr 2007)

After watching the CC-130's and CC-150's at Trenton, I can imagine how awesome it'll be to see the Globemaster there. I've heard about the civilian Ukranian transport guys bringing CF munitions to Afghanistan while cooking on a propane bbq. It'll be nice to replace them with our own pilots and a/c!


----------



## Globesmasher (26 Apr 2007)

Many thanks for the congrats.

Suffice it to say that we are extremely busy in the USA right now getting the initial cadre of crews (6 pilots and 6 loadmasters) up to speed.  We're trying to cram as much training (the embedded seasoning training) as we can into them using USAF aircraft before we take delivery of our first aircraft in August.  While it is incredibly busy it is good to be teaching again.

The next batch/wave/phase of initial cadre are currently on their initial qual course in Altus, Oklahoma - 4 more pilots and 4 more loadmasters.  They should be ready for their "applied training" beginning in July and hopefully they will be ready in time for the delivery of the second aircraft in October.

It's busy times, and missing home quite a bit now ..... but it's "all good".


----------



## Buddha66 (30 Apr 2007)

Congrats Globe:

Question regarding training.  Will all initial C-17 training be acomplished at Altus, or will it take place in YTR once things are up and running?


----------

